
Components Are Taking over the World - winkerVSbecks
https://www.componentdriven.org
======
PaulHoule
How? I see a promotional web site that does not stand out.

I'd be impressed if you could really render iled T-tetronimo shaped
components, but that's just in the mind of your graphic designer, not
something you can show me.

